# .45 GAP – The Cartridge That SHOULD Have Replaced .45 ACP



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...e-cartridge-that-should-have-replaced-45-acp/


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

HA HA HA HA HA HA. Bullet for a plastic gun nobody needs or wants...........................Already had the .40 to fit in the Glock pistol....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From the essay to which we are linked: "The .45 GAP...should have replaced the .45 ACP...the .45 ACP is outdated and a waste of space...[It] dates from a bygone era of black powder and horse-mounted cavalry attacking infantry with sabers."

None of that is true, strictly speaking.
*1.* Wasted Space: The .45 GAP is maybe an eighth of an inch shorter than the .45 ACP. Big flocking hairy deal. The circumference of the M1911's grip _seems_ too large for some hands, but it isn't: My very petite wife can use it expertly, without any difficulty or discomfort.
*2.* Black-Powder Era: The .45 ACP was never a black-powder cartridge. It was designed to _replace_ two black-powder cartridges, the .45 "Long" Colt and the .45 Schofield. But, yes, it dates from when cavalry still rode horses. No sabers by then, though.
*3.* Ubiquity: The .45 ACP is almost universal, like the 9mm Parabellum, while the .45 GAP is a proprietary cartridge which fits into only one manufacturer's pistols. (Well, nowadays there are a couple of others too. But only a couple.) The limited-use .45 GAP was a "solution looking for a problem." (Those are Jeff Cooper's words, although he didn't say them about the .45 GAP.)


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Pretty funny, I guess I'll get rid of my .45 ACP's and buy a gun that shoot's a cartridge nobody want's or needs. The .45 GAP was created so Gaston Glock would have a cartridge named after him, no other reason but ego. A waste of effort.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I never knew why the .45 GAP was created or for what purpose. Never interested me enough even to research it. Dont know a thing about it and always thought of it being a gimmick.


----------

